# ¿Hasta donde llegan los electrónicos?



## saiwor (Jul 15, 2009)

Un electronico o aficionado en empieza con lo basico de la electronica y despues llega todo lo que es digital como Cmos, TTls, etc

Luego es la programacion de PICs,,, circuitos programable.
    Para mi que el solo me serviria para interfacear con el ordenador, como el PIC18F2550

Y creo que finalmente, hacer software, interfacear con el ordenador como programando en C++, visual basic, etc es decir interfacear con  un pic por puerto USB... jaja

¿Que mas le toca expermentar a un Electrónico?   ¿faltaraa alguna fase mas?


----------



## aguevara (Jul 15, 2009)

No existen limites para esa ni para ningun tipo de profesion, como ser humano los unicos limites son los que tu mismo te impongas y la muerte.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 15, 2009)

es mejor enfocarse  en un objetivo particular, la satisfaccion de terminarlo sera mayor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 15, 2009)

Pues a mi me va por épocas.
Por ejemplo: me da por la RF, y aunque al principo no tenga ni P idea, estoy 9 ó 12 meses con eso y me especializo en esa parte de la electrónica. Cuando me canso de eso, empieza otra época, y así poco a poco voy explorando todos los campos de la electrónica.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Te recomiendo invertir en una máquina de hacer integrados.  
Ya, hablando enserio, yo creo que en de vez de hacer todos los proyectos que encuentres por ahí, te pongas a diseñar desde cero un buen proyecto. Eso es electrónica pura.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

exactamente, no tiene gracia ninguna armar proyectos bajados de internet o revistas, lo lindo es comprender lo que se esta haciendo.

yo con hacerme un tx/rx multibanda-multimodo me conformo jejeje


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 15, 2009)

Pues a mi me pasa que tengo que experimentar y leer con lo que me pidan: por ejemplo, me piden algo con pic, entonces leo sobre pic, o depende que es lo que mas te guste, la electronica es algo muy extenso y aunque tengas las siete vidas del gato no te alcanzara para aprenderlo todo.

Saludos


----------



## marcelino (Jul 15, 2009)

Radiofrecuencia
modulacióm demodulación antenas
optoelectrónica incluyendo laser
sensores de todo tipo, incluyendo biométricos
ultrasonido aplicado a la industria y a la medicina
transmisión de datos por cobre, fibra, rf
protocolos de comunicación
economizadores de energía
gps
etc, etc, etc.

Creo que la electrónica es una materia que jamás vas a terminar de estudiar.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 15, 2009)

holas...
como dijo "electrodan", "alexus" no tienen chiste bajar de internet diagramas y luego ensamblarlos.
Pues yo he ensamblado varios proyectos pequeños, tiene razon colegas

He hecho o he construidos proyectos hasta ahora 3 proyectos las cuales: Un sistema de cambio de hora para un colegio, una alarma antirrobo y antiasalto, y que ahora estoy haciendo es un sistema automatico llenado de agua a un tanque con reloj un poco complejo tengo algunos problemas pero ya solucionaree...

Y que proyecto me propondrian que haga yo algo que sirva para la sociedad, les ocurre alguna idea o que cometan...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2009)

hasta donde puede llegar un electronico ?

si tiene mala suerte puede convertirse en un bocho de la electronica y terminar en un tallerr lleno de instrumentos cun un cable USB en el culo * trabajando todo el dia.

ahora si tiene suerte:
puede cruzarse con una mina que le haga olvidar un poco la electronica.
o puede ganarse el LOTO o el quini y disfrutar de la vida, viajando, conocer el mundo .
o conocer a alguien que le haga conocer los pecados que hay para vivir.
tambien puede terminar en una linda playa , o en un bosque alpino trabajando de cualquier cosa pero disfrutando de la vida.
o de cocinero probando jamones serranos en algun lugar de esapaña quizas.
o de casualidad termionar como fotografo o iluminador de play boy y hacerse la gran fiesta.
o preso si hace tonterias.

a donde puede llegar un electronico ? a cualquier lugar como cualquier ser humano si no se estanca con la electronica. 

PD: si se quedan con la electronica por suerte hoy dia se usa USB.......peor seria el puerto paralelo *


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 15, 2009)

... O casado, con tres hijos, y para acabarla de amolar, en casa de la suegra.

Mejor prefiero trabajar para la Peavey o QSC.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2009)

bueno, vos me pones un futuro negro...........asi terminamos en el taller todos !

estaba miranndo en yahoo..........y hasta el golf se pone bueno hoy dia :

http://ar.sports.yahoo.com/top/9.html


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bueno... en mi caso me ha tocado hacer proyectos interesantes, desde contadores y termostatos, hasta sistemas de adquisicion de datos para laboratorios de pruebas y protesis electronicas que se montan en pacientes con amputaciones y que responden a impulsos musculares

Y cada vez que veo mi lista de proyectos pendientes me da flojera y la vuelvo a guardar , asi que creo que el limite es la imaginacion....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 15, 2009)

...O tu flojera no tiene limites chico3001. .

Si me ganara la loteria, en lugar de gastar la fortuna en autos, chicas y demás, me pondría a hacer todos los proyectos electronicos que tengo en "cola".

Ya despues, Chicassssssssssss (A#!%$"#ss).........

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> ...O tu flojera no tiene limites chico3001. .




  aunque usted no lo crea hay dias en que tienes razon....  ops:


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2009)

yo tengo recien terminado un tema de trabajo, casi termine otro que lo dejo en reposo por unas cositas que aun me faltan, 
ahora encaro hacer equipos de luz de emergencia que ya no tengo y quiero hacer 6 o 7 para tener (e ssolo armar, ya lo tengo desarrollado hace rato ) .
y tengo mascosas para despues .

trabajo hay siempre .

ya uno lo hace tranquilo, sin apuro como antes.

y eso que siempre me encanto , estos 2 ultimos meses me puse a descular uns Cis que me cayeron y con uno me puse a trabajar.

pero ni dudaria en dejar todo eso (aunque me gusta ) y ir a hacer de portero en una reserva natural, poder ver en la noche todas las estrellas (actualmente solo veo el ventilador de techo) .
o trabajar aceitando las tablas de wind surf en una hermosa playa con chicas en top - les y aguas cristalinas   (actualmente tengo como agua limpia la bañera y como playa el riachuelo    ) .

tengo 4 pic de los chiquitos de 8 pines en una tira que compre en un arranque de ganas de volver a los PIC.siguen en la tira, no tengo tiempo, tengo mil cosas que hacer (incluyendo ir al cine, estar con mis hijas, o hacer huevo) .
a veces escucho bajito a los pic diciendo "para que nos compraste pelado !).
sere yo ? demencia ?
o hablan si uno no los usa. ?

en fin.........


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 15, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tengo 4 pic de los chiquitos de 8 pines en una tira que compre en un arranque de ganas de volver a los PIC.siguen en la tira, a veces escucho bajito a los pic diciendo "para que nos compraste pelado !).
> sere yo ? demencia ?
> o hablan si uno no los usa. ?
> 
> en fin.........



Vaya! Pense que era el unico al que le hablaban los componentes electronicos!
Nomás que a mi, susurran los transistores... Soy Trucho, Soy Trucho, Soy Trucho, Soy Trucho.

Tambien habla un poco la basura electronica arrumbadapor ahí... Cuando me tiras! Mira, soy un capacitor de poliester..., No necesitas Resistencias de 10K...

Lo unico que se interpone en mis proyectos, es el money, ya que no trabajo... Soy un mantenido y nomás hay pa mi.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 15, 2009)

La verdad es que la falta de plata trunca muchos proyectos, a veces uno empieza con algo y toca dejarlo por la falta de dinero, estoy de acuerdo con tacatomon, si tuviera suficiente dinero terminaria los proyectos incompletos y haria unos nuevos que tengo en cola de espera.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2009)

en verdad les digo............
no se si es asi............
es mas . creo que no es asi.........para nada 

una cosa es si estan sin plata pero tienen una familia que mantener, ahi estaran todo el dia ocupados trabajando en otras cosas o uno esta preocupado o "depre" como para ponerse a hacer proyectos.

pero si tenes "la suerte" de ser joven y estar en casa de tus padres (***) , aunque estes sin plata podes trabajar en mil cosas de electronica.
estudiar no requiere $$ .
hacer practicas con ......les puedo decir montones de integados que salen 0,5 U$ y son representativos de gran parte de la electronica existente.
con PIC ? 
con uno solo de 3 U$ pueden hacer mil cosas.

a eso tiene que agregarle un transformador de 6v o 9v 1 A.
algunso compo . comoc apacitores , diodos ,. R . algun T, rele o triac.
5 U$ mas exagerando y comprando mal.

listo.
van a gastar mas en hojas para anotar todo.

les cuesta mas un pantalon de moda (ni que hablar de zapatillas) que electronica como para quedarse en casa por 3 años.

y si tratan de ir haciendo /consiguiendo trabajitos que le sden algun peso extra.........listo.

(***) si son jovenes y estan donde sus viejos , no es nada malo, es mas, les aseguro que es una aprte de sus vidas que con el tiempo añoraran, disfrutenla, luego cuando se metan en compromisos conseguiran trabajo para afrontar esos compromisos , pero la tranquilidad y libertad que ahora tienen...........nunca mas.
si, se sienten un poco al pedo y dependientes.............ya todo pasa .

saludos


----------

